# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  A ekziston feminizmi shqiptar?

## Ullmar Qvick

Këtu në vendet nordike feminizmi pjesërisht më gëzon, pjesërisht më irriton. A mos është feminizmi vetëm për femrat, pse të mërzitesh - ti je burrë, shko te burrat, thonë edhe gratë konservatore. Besoj se jo. Prapë, irritimi im ka të bëje jo me kërkesat feministe por me një mentalitet sikur duan të asgjësojnë burrat. Kjo është vetëm një pjesë e feministeve. Gratë me ide pozitive feministe dinë të lidhen me pjesën përparimtare të burrave (dhe kjo pjesë nuk është e vogël, prapë nuk bën zhurmë.) 

Në revistën e Internetit "Pasqyra" numrin e parafundit, shkruan Iliriana Shabani: "Feminizmi shqiptar", a ekziston!?

"Feminizmi është një nocion i gjërë por ka vetëm një aspekt: e kjo është të drejta të njejta të gjinive. Pa marrë parasyshë cilës gjini i takon, të drejtat për jetesë duhen të jenë të barabarta. Te shqiptarët, ky nocion për momentin duket se mungon krejtësisht. Një numër i madh i shqiptarëve termin feminist e përdorin në kuptimin kodosh, pra si etiketë e meshkujve që skanë tjetër objektiv jetësor veçse ti ndjekin fustanet." 
Vazhdimin mund të lexoni vetë në atë gazetë mujore.

Kështu fillon Iliriana. OK, do të pranoj etiketën "kodosh", kjo nuk më irriton aspak. Një etiketë e tillë është ose padituri, ose manovrim. Unë kam pranuar faktin se femra përbën 50% nga   njerëzimi.  Nëse kjo pjesë është pa interes, as pjesa tjetër mund të vlejë, apo jo? 

Në Pasqyra shkruan edhe Ardiana Shala. Ardiana është jashtëzakonisht luftarake, dhe ajo sot po mërzitet,  sepse në sulmet e saj kundër epërsisë mashkullore ajo merr më shumë kritikë nga..... femrat, nga motrat shqiptare!! Kjo më kujton fjalët e shkrimtares Fatmire Lumani, një shkrimtare shumë interesante nga Maqedonia (Struga). Ajo konstaton në një prej romanëve të saj se kundërshtaret më të egër të emancipimit të grave janë gratë e moshuara, jo burrat. "Kështu nuk vepron një grua, është immorale" po thërrasin gratë konservatore. - Ardiana mirëpo shkon shumë larg,  në teprimet e saj ajo  armiqëson edhe aleatët që ajo  mund të fitonte - burrat përparimtarë. Jo të gjithë por mjaft prej tyre, sepse agresiviteti i saj është e pafrenuar. Ajo ka shumë të drejtë në një seri cështjesh por ajo bëhet tepër tendencioze. 

Të kthehem tek Fatmire Lumani. Ajo ka një poezi mjaft kuptimplotë me të cilën jam njohur përmes Teutës nga Gjilani, e cila është një prej miqve më të dashur të familjes sonë. 

REVOLT

Kur lind femra
qan dhe strea.

Me të një lot
një klithje 
një mallkim
një barrë
shtohet në botë.

Turp!
Nëse dëshira na pushton.
E ndaluar!
Të dashurojmë.
Mëkat!
Nëse ëndërrojmë.
Ngritje zëri?
S'guxojmë!
Duan të jemi figura,
vec emra si femra.

Një sy, verbo
një vesh, shurdho
makina për shumëzim
rrobot për punë
kukulla për argëtim
kështu bota na do.
S'është lehtë të jesh e tillë femër
moj zemër.

Që në djep
na lidhën me dizgje,
sytë na i mbuluan me shami,
rritën dhe jetën
na e dënuan
me robëri
deri në përjetësi.

JO-JO!!!
Mbajeni për vete
ju që predikoni
këtë "drejtësi!"

(Shtjellë poetike, Strugë 1997)

Do të më interesonte të lexoj komentet e dikënd që nuk kënaqet me fjalën "burrnesh"!

----------


## Eni

Une mendoj se ne Shqiperi nuk mund te flietet per levizje feministe apo per vete kete term "feminizem", pasi shoqeria jone vazhdon akoma te jete nje shoqeri patriarkale, ku figura e mashkullit kudo si ne jeten familjare po ashtu dhe ne ate publike eshte dominante. 
Ne nje shoqeri te tille ku akoma e sot "baba vret bijen e tij" se, ka dale nga shtepia pa lejen e tij, s'mendoj se ka levizje te tilla "feministe".

Mjafton te hedhim syte ne fshatrat jashte Tiranes apo ne rrethinat e saj, dhe do te shikojme patriarkalizmin, te cilin "mbase" nuk e shohim brenda qytetit. Mora Tiranen per shembull m.q.s. eshte kryeqyteti yne dhe ku presupozohet se aty ka me shume zhvillim se gjetke.




> Do të më interesonte të lexoj komentet e dikënd që nuk kënaqet me fjalën "burrnesh"!


Ndersa mbi kete term une do te shtoja, varet se çfare kuptoni me kete fjale?
Nje grua te forte (sokolesha), qe i ben balle problemeve, halleve & dhimbjes se jetes se perditshme, apo nenkuptoni me kete termin e njohur ne antropologji si "virgjnesha shqiptare", e cila eshte nje figure e njohur nder viset shqiptare?

Po ashtu mua personalisht nuk me pelqejne epitetime te tilla feminist, maskilist, pasi qe ne fillim te debatit tentojne per replika te forta, shpeshhere te ngarkuara me keqkuptime.

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Falemnderit Eni për një përgjigje të sinqertë dhe të ciltër! Jam suedez, dhe sigurisht disa mendojnë se ky po shet mend, për të treguar se sa të emancipuar janë nordikët dhe sa të prapambetur shqiptarët dhe popujt e Ballkanit në përgjithësi. Jo, assesi. Së pari sepse emancipimi këtu është  i madh në dukje, në realitet jo. E di për dallimet qytet-fshat në botën shqiptare. Problemi vjen kur mpleksen dhe ballafaqohen kultura dhe tradita të ndryshme në kohën tonë moderne. Nuk kam arsye të njollos një shqiptar tradicionalist i cili ka frikë për pikëpamjet e botës moderne perëndimore. Dhe nuk jam për atë mendim se të gjithë në botë duhet të shkojnë sipas modelit më të fortë (perëndimor pra) as nuk më pëlqen atë mbrojtje që marrin konservatorët nga disa këtu tek ne ("duhet të kemi respekt për traditat e tyre"). Sepse ky respekt ka një kufi. Kemi pasur një ballafaqim të rreptë këtu në Suedi, kur u vra për arsye gjoja immoraliteti një vajzë kurde nga babi i vet. Ai është në burg tani, por bashkë me të duhet të ishin shpifësit, provokuesit të cilët e kishin nxitur ("A je burrë, familja u korrit, ti po rrin duarkryq?) Krejt njësoj si mekanizmat në lidhje me të drejtat e gruas dhe në lidhje me hakmarrjen në botën shqiptare dhe gjetkë. (Si ju jipet filxhani i kafesë, apo jo?)  Trimi më i madh, natyrisht, është ai që për hir të drejtësisë dhe moralit të tij thjesht njerëzor kundërshton provokimet nga ambienti! Apo jo? Por kjo kërkon shumë, mund ti kushtojë jo vetëm përbuzje por bile vdekjen? Më shumë trim bile se Adem Jashari ose Bajram Curri.... sot.

Fatmire Lumani dhe Ardiana Shala janë zëra të shkretëtirës, nëse të kuptoj drejtë, Eni. Dua të tregoj më në fund një histori nga Suedia, jemi në fund të shekullit XIX. Fakulteti i Mjesisë në një universitet në Suedi kishte pranuar një studente, për herë të parë një vajzë. Shumë prej profesorëve (të gjithë burra kuptohet) ishin kundër. Një prej tyre gjatë mësimit, me perfidiet i bëri vajzës një provokim: Zonjushë, ju lutem vizatoni në dërrasën e zezë organin gjenital të mashkullit!

Studentët - djemtë - ishin si të elektrifikuar. Cka do të ndodhte? Vajza doli përpara, e qetë, e përmbajtur, si pa të keq. Ajo mori shkumësin dhe vizatoi..... një penis me ereksion!

Së pari heshtje, pastaj të qeshurat e studentëve. Profesori, "i indinjuar" thirri: "Cka po bëni ju? Turp!!!" - Vajza duke buzëqeshur i tha: "Zoti profesor, nuk e kam parë atë organ në pozitë tjetër! Unë e vizatova nga cka kam parë!"

Ajo e kishte masakruar moralisht  profesorin perfid. Ai e la të qetë pas kësaj. Provokimi i tij u përballua me kundërprovokimin e saj, dhe ajo fitoi 100%, duke ngjallur admirimin e djemve. 

Kjo është shoqëria jonë. Dhe një gjë dihet: Morali duhet të jetë i njëjtë për të dy gjinitë. Dhe në atë aspekt edhe ne. në këtë vend "të përparuar" kemi shumë për të bërë. Unë jam plak, shpresoj se djemtë tanë do të kuptojnë këtë më mirë se ne dikur. Kjo vlen për cdo shoqëri, dhe rruga e mirë për jetën tonë, për familjet, për mirëqenien e të gjithëve, nuk zgjidhet me lehtësi.

----------


## Eni

Ketu nuk eshte se po bejme krahasime mes Suedise dhe Shqiperise, pasi mendoj se keto dy shtete perjetojne realitete te ndryshme. 
Mbi rastin e babait kurd qe vrau te bijen mund te beje interpretime te ndryshme, por te mos neglizhojme se te bijen e vrau nje kurd e jo nje suedez. Pra nisur nga kjo me lind pyetja ne çfare ambjenti eshte rritur kurdi dhe ne ç'ambjent suedezi?
Ndersa mbi rastin e studentes me profesorin mendoj se çdo shtet a popull ka kaluar ne fazat e evoluimit, dhe i eshte dashur te kaperdije ndodhi qe sot nga kendveshtrimi yne na duken "anakronike". Por duhet kuptuar momenti kur keto ndodhi kane ndodhur e rishpene veten ne ato kohera. Atehere vizatimi i studentes mund te konsiderohej dhe jam e sigurte qe ashtu ishte, si skandaloz, ndersa sot normal per nga kendveshtrimi ironik. 


Nuk e mora per ters apo per "kunje" kete teme ndaj shqiptareve m.q.s. ju niseni nga pozitat e te qenurit suedez, dhe qe e qani shqipen - (komplimenta se pari).

Po kthehem tek tema tani.

Une thjesht mendoj se, ne vendin tim, ka perpjekje per te kundershtuar realitetin patriarkal se pari nga vete "viktimat" e ketij realiteti qe jane femrat shqiptare. Por keto perpjekje nuk me duket se kane arritur ato faza zhvillimi, te cilat mund t'i konsideroj si tipike per levizjen feministe.

Ne Shqiperi, femra nuk ka force kundershtuese ndaj mashkullit. Dhe ato pak tentativa qe duken tek-tuk ne Tirane (realitet te cilin e njoh nga afer) apo ne ndonje qytet tjeter kryesor te vendit tone, mendoj se jane teper te pakta per te ndryshuar gjendjen dhe poziten e femres shqiptare.

Po e banalizoj nje cik duke dhene nje shembull te thjeshte. 

Ne nje familje tipike qytetare shqiptare, ora 20°°, ne shtepi ndodhet vetem nje televizor.
Femijet duan te shikojne dicka te ndryshme nga "Lajmet", nena s'ka ngene te merret me TV. Babai ndodhet ne darke ne shtepi.
Ai qe fiton ne garen per te pare TV ne ora 20°° eshte babai, mqs ai mban dhe freret (telekomanden) e TV. 
Femijet disi jane te bindur me kete ritual (- kur babai ndodhet darkave ne shtepi) dhe nuk bejne ze per te ndryshuar gjerat.

Çfare tregon kjo?
Thjesht karakterin e gjerave ne Shqiperi, pra shoqerine patriarkale, ku i zoti i shtepise eshte dhe zoti dhe manipuluesi/rregulluesi i realitetit shtepiako-familjar.

Duke e pare ne planin familjar kete realitet, mendoj se e njejta kornize i afrohet dhe realitetit publik.
Pra forca e kundershtimit ne Shqiperi eshte teper minimale, dhe ato pak perpjekje s'mund t'i perkufizoj si shenja te "levizjes feministe". 
Por konkludoj se, do te jete zhvillimi i gjitheanshem i vendit, i cili do te mundesoje dhe kapercimin e realiteteve te tilla patriarkale, pa qene nevoja e ndonje "Revolucioni Feminist".

----------


## Orso

Ndoshta gaboj, po fjala Feminizem nuk ka ate kuptim qe biseda juaj po jep edhe se ato ç'fare keni thene me siper jane te verteta

Feminizem nuk do te thote ti japesh femres pushtet. Historia  e Shqiperise i ka dhene nje role femres shqiptare  qe nuk perputhet me ate ç'fare simbolizon fjala Feminizem 

Poezia e Ullmarit e tregon me se mire kete 

Pranoj pjeserishte mendimin e Enit por prape  nuk besoj qe nqs femres i japim pushte ajo do gjej feminizmin e saj . 

Mbeshtese mendimin se jane  kushtet  e jetes qe ndikojne ne ate qe quajme feminizem 
Sipas mendimit tim fjala feminizem eshte nje fjale qe ndjell respekt dashuri jete. Ndoshta ne Shqiperi kjo fjale nuk ka dhe aq shume vend por mund te them qe shume nga vajzat shqiptare qe ndodhen jashte duke u perballur me nje kulture te re kane arritur te nxjerin ne dukje ate ç'ka nje femer bluan ne gji

----------


## Skerdi Sika

Flm Ullmarit për këtë temë. Unë bashkëpunoj te webvista Pasqyra ( www.pasqyra.com ) me Ilirianën & Ardianën, e më duket që janë të vetmit persona atje te ne që s'e kanë kokën vetëm për dekor. 

Druaj, mjerisht, që feminizmi shqiptar nuk ekziston as si koncept, e lëre më si fenomen. Ardiana & Iliriana druaj që hedhin perla ndër derra. Shqiptarët s'janë në nivelin e tyre, mjerisht. Ato, e sidomos Ardiana me stilin e vet thumbues e provokativ, sulmohen egërsisht prej meshkujsh primitivë (e jo, pra, vetëm prej femrave) por ajo që u djeg më së shumti është kur i sulmojnë motrat e veta femra, "Rojet e Matrikist" si i quan Ardiana.

Pajtohem që Ardiana është zëri absolutisht më i zemëruar në publicistikën shqiptare sot. Por ajo është autorja më reale që e kam lexuar ndonjëherë; gjer sot s'e kam gjetur askë që t'ia rrëzojë pohimet. Femra është, thjesht, e zemëruar me të drejtë: jeton në burg, e proteston si kundër shkakut, ashtu edhe kundër kushteve të burgosjes. Në kushtet e saj, e me vetdijen e saj, kushdo do të ndjehej i/e zemëruar.

Plus, unë mendoj që ka mjaft femra që qëndisin andej-këtej kot na si koti, nëpër "forume të grave" të partive politike (po a ka fyerje më sublime se kjo!?) apo në fora tjera ku i sjellin meshkujt sa për të bërë ca dekor emancipimi. Shqiptaria s'kanë nevojë edhe për një prodhim serik të tillë, po pikërisht për një Ardiana Shala e një Iliriana Shabani, që janë unike!

Unë për vete shpresoj që edhe tjera do t'i pasojnë së shpejti.

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Gëzohem, Skerdi Sika, se përgjigjja jote tregon një maturi të rrallë në cështjen e feminizmit shqiptar. Analiza jote më duket plotësisht e qëlluar. Duke qenë se në një temë tjetër jemi me pikëpamje diametralisht të kundërta, shumë më gëzon se ti, gjë e rrallë në shumë qarqe, bën dallim midis personit dhe temës. Me fjalë të tjera, është demokraci dhe frymë e shëndosh nëse ne në një rast sulmojmë ashpër një person, në rastin tjetër e lavdërojmë! Disa ndoshta mendojnë se kjo është mungesë qëndrimi parimor. Unë jam i bindur për të kundërtën. Pra, shumë falënderime Skerdi Sika!

----------


## free soul

Feminizmi eshte nje levizje e lindur ne 800 permes te ciles kerkoheshin te drejtat juridike dhe sociale te grave ne nje bote konservatore ku figura e gruas eshte erresuar gjithmone!Dhe qe kjo levizje te egzistoj realisht duhet te egzistoj si koncept dhe vetdije jo vetem tek femrat po tek e gjithe shoqeria!NUk behet fjale per nje lufte(grua kunder burrit)ku kerkohet nje fitimtar apo humbes,nuk eshte lufte per pushtet po eshte thjeshte lufte i vlersimit te dinjitetit si qenjie njerezore ne radhe te pare pastaj si gjini(femer apo mashkull)E theme kete se kur lind femija nuk egziston nje dallim(femer-mashkull)perveç aspektit fizik evident kuptohet!Te dya qenjet e porsa lindura kane te njejtat te drejta,dhe gjerat ndryshojne ne momentin e socializimit te femijes nga ana e familjes dhe e shoqerise qe e bejne te ndihet i barabart me te tjeret,inferior apo superior!Perderisa ne shqiperi nuk egziston akoma kjo vetedije tek femrat dhe te shoqeria jone patriarkale nuk mund te flasim per levizje feministe!Nje gje qe me duket paradoksale ne shoqerine shqiptare qe femrat e vuajne kete statusin e tyre dhe jane vet femrat qe duket sikur nuk duan ta ndryshojne situaten madje shpeshhere jane vet ato armiket e vetvetes!Kritikojne dhe shofin si kercenim ato femra qe ngrene zerin sepse ju duket sikur do ju rrezojne ate keshtjelle sigurie qe jane mesuar te gjejne nen catine patriarkale te shoqerise tone!Mendoj se indiferenca eshte armiku nr nje i cdo problemi social ne shqiperi dhe pasiviteti i njerezve!Ja pra qe neqoftese nuk jane grate te parat ato qe te jen te bindura dhe te duan vertet ta ndryshojne poziten e tyre ne shoqerine shqiptare atehere ska sesi te flitet per femminizem shqiptar!Dhe i takon gruas me vendimet e saj te mbaj lart flamurin e vlerave per te cilat ka luftuar!Sipas meje i takon gruas te mos keqperdor emancipimin(qe sot shpeshhere perdoret sipas interesave vetjake).Emancipimi nuk jane oret e vona,nuk jane minifundet EMANCIPIMI eshte pavarsia psikologjike, ekonomike,sociale aftesia dhe liria per te qene padron i vetvetes dhe jo prone e dikujte!

----------


## free soul

Do doja te dija nese mendoni se Fondamentalizmi e demton gruan?
Une jetoj ne nje shtet te huaj ku shpesh here per te treguar ''demokraci'' ''qyteterim''dhe per frike te ndonje etikete ''raciste'' shteti justifikon perhere cdo veprim te nje qytetari te huaj(dhe veprime te  ndeshkeueshme per ligjin italian ne kete rast dhe te pa pranushme per kushtetuten italiane)me frazen tipike''Eshte ne kulturen e tyre''!A mendoni se kultura mund te justifikoj veprime te ndeshkeshme nga ligji?

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Edhe feminizmi i mungon shoqerise shqiptare..A nuk eshte shkaterruar boll,familja shqiptare ne keto 16 vjet?

----------

